# Imgur not working for posting pictures here?



## will_shred (Sep 18, 2012)

Dumb question, but this isn't quite as dumb as it seems. as coming from reddit I always use Imgur to upload pictures to, but when I put the link in the post it doesn't seem to work. What other sites should I use?


----------



## drmosh (Sep 19, 2012)

imgur is not meant to be used for any other sites outside reddit, that's the entire point of it.
There are literally hundreds of image hosts out there, even simpler, get yourself a dropbox and put your stuff in there. It's free


----------



## will_shred (Sep 19, 2012)

drmosh said:


> imgur is not meant to be used for any other sites outside reddit, that's the entire point of it.
> There are literally hundreds of image hosts out there, even simpler, get yourself a dropbox and put your stuff in there. It's free




Oh I didn't realize that. I'll check that out. thanks


----------

